# Would it be expensive owning an r35 GTR?



## Jathesan (Jan 20, 2008)

Like if I bought one, would it be expensive to take care of in Canada?

Like insurance, oil change, car repair parts... how long do u think till the parts ware off?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well probably no dearer than a Porsche or M5 

but to be honest, if you have to ask...

mook


----------



## Jathesan (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks but what about the repair parts?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no-one knows.* nissan will have done long term testing,* but it's still be Porsche/Audi/BMW money for parts and servicing.it's supposedly a new car from the ground up,* so it's unlikely it'll use many shared consumable components.mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no-one knows.* nissan will have done long term testing,* but it's still be Porsche/Audi/BMW money for parts and servicing.it's supposedly a new car from the ground up,* so it's unlikely it'll use many shared consumable components.mook


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

There was a list of nissan GTR prices for brakes, tyres etc...afaik it was quite frightening...wallet-wise.


----------



## Jathesan (Jan 20, 2008)

where is it now?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tried using the search button?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

If the rear carbon undertray costs just over £7000 +vat on a R34 GTR then I doubt the full carbon tray on the underside of a R35 is going to be small change...
I would imagine because of the bespoke nature of the gearbox/transaxle, turbo/manifold etc the spares for 'big' bits of the car are going to be eye-watering. I've seen some of the costs on another thread and for 'normal' items likes bumpers and wheels it seemed to double R34 prices (iirc)
Still, i doubt the short block for the latest 911 turbo is hardly peanuts...


----------



## Bigrigger (Aug 6, 2007)

I talked to a salesman yesterday and he said the base model will cost just under 100k CAN. And our $ is on par with the USA $ now.

As for insurace and parts, heres a link for you.

Vaseline® - Keeping skin amazing | Welcome


----------



## Bigrigger (Aug 6, 2007)

Heres the link for parts and such. WOW

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89195-r35-gtr-original-parts-prices.html


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

On my home forum, the American NAGTROC, whenever I mention cost of ownership/parts, running costs.... etc... and I break it to them that just because you can buy the car --maybe-- doesn't mean you can afford to run the car. 

I present this will full logic and references to parts lists --which are stratospheric by the way. 

Yet whenever this topic is mentioned on my forum, and I am honest about it, honest about my predictions, I am treated like I am from Mars and made out to be a troll  

People cannot accept that this car is going to cost a bloody fortune to own? 

And when they pull out the "well I'm buying new so I will be covered by the warranty...." card -- I have a hot news flash for you all: not everything is covered by the warranty. 

As well, when you buy this car out of warranty, like many of us will be doing, the running costs then will be similar to Porsche and even quasi-Ferrari level. 


Anyone agree with me here in the UK or am I just a negative downer? 

Am I the only one who sees the writing on the wall besides a few others? 


Anyone?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

My parallel importer broke down the servicing regime in Japan.

Assuming a decent amount of tyre wear (ie one change per year.. tread wear is 140 on the RE070 I believe), and servicing every 5,000 km, expect to fork out US$4.5k every year. This includes 4 servicing, 1 tyre change (20k) and 1 full differential/fluids change (20k)

That excludes mods and even brake pads/rotor change, though my experience with Endless pads/rotors was that they lasted forever.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would drive it at least as possible....

only drive on good weather as well.

I'll baby this car :flame:


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

One point is I'm sure if you buy the OEM tyres from a dealer, which are apparently specially designed for the car, you will pay a massive amount.

However, I always treat these "specially designed" claims with scepticism as its so often a marketing led cross-promotion thing between the car and tyre company. Aftermarket tyres are often just as good if not better and much cheaper as you can source them yourself.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

You would hope that as the car is very modern it would cost a lot less to run on petrol and servicing than Gtr 32,33 and 34?


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Servicing every 5000km...Blimey.

Can anyone confirm that as being OEM servicing intervals?


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

Nissan is trying to put this car to the same level of an Porsche 911. its a rip off. every1 knows the jap cars are "cheaper" to maintain and you can service it everywhere. we must wait till the lovers of DIY work start to service the car. even we find out its too expensive to do the brake job, we can replace the whole brake system with an Endless brake system. i don't know if the oil for this car was special formulated, but we can source it. generally speaking, the owners of GTR R33/34 use the best parts available on the market to service their car and with R35 we can do the same.
So, is it really expensive to own???IMO, no!!!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Spot on irshad, if you take it to a dealer and buy all of the parts through them expect to pay through the nose. If you take it to an independant and/or source the parts yourself then its not going to cost a great deal more than any of the previous GTR's providing expensive bits don't break.
It probably won't hurt to change the oil every 5k but imho you wont need to be doing much else at 5k intervals and an oil change is really only £50 and a 15 minute job if you do it yourself. All other fluids will need far less regular servicing and can easily be done by anyone willing to learn for hundreds less than a main dealer. Things like replacement discs and pads will soon get hammered down in price when 3rd party manufacturers start churning out their own versions of them. Where things will get pricey is if you start blowing engines and gearboxes or destroying the carbon bits.

As for the tyres, I'd be very surprised if you couldn't get a decent michelin to match their performance for way under the £400-£500 a corner Nissan are talking for the run flats. (Never used them but you can get pirelli pzero's for £170 per front and £250 per rear for the GTR's size).

It wont be an economical car to service, but should not really be costing much more than subaru's/Evo's unless you get something major go wrong with it.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Didnt I read somewhere servicing was free for the first 3 years?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Why would you take the car anywhere other than a main dealer when it has a warranty? If I was going to buy one I'd care more about the warranty given the things that can go wrong, recalls, etc. 

Bear in mind it's a £60k car which doesn't share any parts with the previous editions so it's not like there's already a used car parts market out there. The running costs will be commensurate with the value of the car.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> On my home forum, the American NAGTROC, whenever I mention cost of ownership/parts, running costs.... etc... and I break it to them that just because you can buy the car --maybe-- doesn't mean you can afford to run the car.
> 
> I present this will full logic and references to parts lists --which are stratospheric by the way.
> 
> ...


No you are pretty bang on the money. There's so much technology with this car, I cannot see it as anything other than horrendously expensive to maintain. I'd be very suprised if it doesn't have very short service cycles again.

I'm really interested to see how reliable this transmission is with so much power and weight underneath it. Another thing nobody says is how much abuse this car can take. Everyone talks about laptimes and 0-60 times, but I'm concerned about how MANY laps it can do without crumbling to dust and requiring new discs/pads/tyres etc...

So yes, just because you can afford do buy it doesn't mean you can afford to own it.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

50 quid for oil change?

My Evo used to take abt 4.5l of engine oil every oil change. I'd expect the 3.8l job to take ard double that.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Durzel said:


> Why would you take the car anywhere other than a main dealer when it has a warranty? If I was going to buy one I'd care more about the warranty given the things that can go wrong, recalls, etc.
> 
> Bear in mind it's a £60k car which doesn't share any parts with the previous editions so it's not like there's already a used car parts market out there. The running costs will be commensurate with the value of the car.


I understand that point for a UK supplied model, but if you have an import with no official UK warranty a main dealer is just a license to rob you. I know its a different class of car but the subaru impreza introduced in 1992/1993 has never had a recall, and a major service at a main dealer is £800 +VAT whereas I can get the same thing done at an independant specialist for under half that and they'll take more care over the job and offer the best replacement part for any worn items and not an overpriced subaru bit. The way I see it is that if your paying for your servicing your far better off getting your oil changes/tyres/brakes seen to by an independant than you are a main dealer both from a value and quality of service point of view. Thats just me though, I guess if your willing to buy an import you won't really be all that taken up with making sure you have official nissan stamps in the service book.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

doggiehowser said:


> 50 quid for oil change?
> 
> My Evo used to take abt 4.5l of engine oil every oil change. I'd expect the 3.8l job to take ard double that.


Why would it necessarily take double the oil? The engine in the 350z needs 4.7l to fill with a filter change, and thats a 3.5l engine. 20 litres of a top quality synthetic oil costs under £150 retail, so £50 should easily see you a filter and a a tank of top quality oil.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

I just read a Jap mag.

2000klms + service in an R35

Average *6.3* klm/Litre

1000K Service done at 2000 including 
engineOils 
Diff Oil 
Mission Oil
serviced by Nissan.

Service 145,000 YEN!!!!! WTF!!! for an OIL CHANGE!!!!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I know Cayman 2.7l takes up almost double that on my Evo. Ditto with BMW 330i.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

borat52 said:


> Spot on irshad, if you take it to a dealer and buy all of the parts through them expect to pay through the nose. If you take it to an independant and/or source the parts yourself then its not going to cost a great deal more than any of the previous GTR's providing expensive bits don't break.
> It probably won't hurt to change the oil every 5k but imho you wont need to be doing much else at 5k intervals and an oil change is really only £50 and a 15 minute job if you do it yourself. All other fluids will need far less regular servicing and can easily be done by anyone willing to learn for hundreds less than a main dealer. Things like replacement discs and pads will soon get hammered down in price when 3rd party manufacturers start churning out their own versions of them. Where things will get pricey is if you start blowing engines and gearboxes or destroying the carbon bits.
> 
> As for the tyres, I'd be very surprised if you couldn't get a decent michelin to match their performance for way under the £400-£500 a corner Nissan are talking for the run flats. (Never used them but you can get pirelli pzero's for £170 per front and £250 per rear for the GTR's size).
> ...


You seem to be minimizing things, like my American friends. 

You seem to overlook the very mundane and prosaic things like sensors, starter motors, alternators, things like this that will inevitably fail as a matter of use. 

Parts alone will be stratospheric in price for such items, with many of them being dealer-only purchase/manufactured pieces. 

And the service regimen recommended by Nissan sounds suspiciously like a Ferrari-esque service routine, with frequent intervals and updates to parts and systems. 

Notice how they lump the brake pads and rotors as ONE service? And as everything on the R35 is electronic --beyond any other car that I am aware of made by Nissan--- these pieces cannot be remanufactured and offered as such for resale. They will be new-only and tied into other systems that are interdependent. 

Even lesser Nissan models have gone this way, eg, the Maxima. My 2000 Maxima's starter motor has a nifty little electronic sensor on it --not at all like a basic Ford truck starter motor. The Maxima solenoid unit must be _entirely replaced with a new one and currently is not remanufactured by 3rd parties._ 

You must either buy a new unit at a parts wholesaler or buy it from the dealer. And they churn out hundreds of thousands of Nissan Maximas. No such case will exist for the R35 GT-R. That car will be relatively uncommon and parts will not be mass-produced or available as in some other volume-selling people-mover. 

I am afraid the minimizing of the running costs is largely an act of denial.


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

we are being like Nissan. this is a normal car like every other car on the roads. why 145000yen for the first service? this is ridiculous. this is a normal like other cars. what i am trying to tell you, for the basic service , you will be able to service it everywhere.if you go now to yahoo auctions in japan, you ll find a used bumper, yes a used bumper!!! so, what we ll find next week? Most of us said, its ecu is untouchable. Mines released 1 week ago a remapped ecu and lot of parts.
we cannot treat this car like something very special.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I do see what your getting at, but I'm not expecting started motors, alternators and sensors to fail on these within the time I own the car. I have had an FTO, GTO and an impreza over the past 4 years (all over 10 years old with approx 60k miles each on them) and the list of mechanical parts that I have had to replace across all the cars has been 3 clutches and the idler in the FTO. The clutches in all of them were pretty much dust when I bought them, and to me replacing the clutch is just like the tyres and oil, its a consumable.

With the GTR you'd expect alternators, sensors, and the electronics to go on for at least a decade unless your unlucky and in that case yes, it'll cost you a lot.

However charging £800 to change the lubricants is very expensive. If you did it yourself then it would probably be about £100-150 + your time.
Likewise, filters/belts/brake pads/discs/spark plugs/tyres will all be available from 3rd party suppliers in due course - certainly by the time they need servicing.

Mines are already producing brake disc upgrades for the GTR, others will follow no doubt.

I'm not saying its going to be a cheap car to run, but dealer prices for servicing (just like any other car out there) are going to be more than elsewhere for very basic things like oil changes. 

Yes the car is complicated but at the end of the day its got a clever transmission bolted to a Nissan engine. If the engine is like Nissan have produced in the past, change the oil and filters regularly and see to the plugs and belts as per the service schedule and it'l run for a very long time.

Likewise with the transmission, change the fluids and as long as they've done a good job with manufacturing it it should go on and on. 

I dont personally see why, if your car is running fine, what use a Nissan engineer with a laptop is going to be apart from checking you have not tuned it or misused the car come service time.

As I said that is just my opinion, I'm not a big fan of collecting main dealer stamps but I do understand the piece of mind people get when they do so. If I was buying a used car I'd place far more emphasis on the test drive and having it checked over than some dealer stamps in the service book, but I know pleanty who swear by dealer service histories as well just a matter of choice I suppose.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

you guys becareful and not buy it from "importers" ...
Buy them from dealers.

A "friend" of mine in Hong Kong....which is pretty much all over the news..
Crash the 1st ever GTR ....and Japan refuses to send "parts" to fix it because it was "imported" to Hong Kong...and not dealer sold.:flame:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

maximum6 said:


> you guys becareful and not buy it from "importers" ...
> Buy them from dealers.
> 
> A "friend" of mine in Hong Kong....which is pretty much all over the news..
> Crash the 1st ever GTR ....and Japan refuses to send "parts" to fix it because it was "imported" to Hong Kong...and not dealer sold.:flame:


Jesus is this true?
Not sure they can legally do this? What happened to block exemption? Although I guess that only applies to EU cars...


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm thinking it will be..


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

maximum6 said:


> you guys becareful and not buy it from "importers" ...
> Buy them from dealers.
> 
> A "friend" of mine in Hong Kong....which is pretty much all over the news..
> Crash the 1st ever GTR ....and Japan refuses to send "parts" to fix it because it was "imported" to Hong Kong...and not dealer sold.:flame:


Can he not get whoever exported the car to buy the parts in japan and then ship them on?


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

i said that japan won't send the parts because it was imported.....

i guess it has to do with nissan being strict with having professionals sell and maintain these cars.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

That is bad of Nissan, I like to have the freedom to take my car to whoever I want if it needs repairing. If Nissan will only let their dealers repair this car thats not good business, and is almost certainly illegal in the EU. 

I have got a contact in japan to purchase and export my GTR, I'd hope that if I needed any parts he'd be able to buy them (given the fact he bought the car it seems reasonable for Nissan to supply him with replacement bits) and then ship them onto me.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

borat52 said:


> That is bad of Nissan, I like to have the freedom to take my car to whoever I want if it needs repairing. If Nissan will only let their dealers repair this car thats not good business, and is almost certainly illegal in the EU.
> 
> I have got a contact in japan to purchase and export my GTR, I'd hope that if I needed any parts he'd be able to buy them (given the fact he bought the car it seems reasonable for Nissan to supply him with replacement bits) and then ship them onto me.


Regardless if that actually becomes a reality, the running costs for the car are going to be akin to Porsche or even for some pieces and services Ferrari. Those thinking this will be no more expensive than maintaining an EVO IX or WRX are headed for a huge awakening next year.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> Regardless if that actually becomes a reality, the running costs for the car are going to be akin to Porsche or even for some pieces and services Ferrari. Those thinking this will be no more expensive than maintaining an EVO IX or WRX are headed for a huge awakening next year.


The running costs for my R32 GT-R were more than double *any* of the Porsches I've had (new or old), more than my TVR (which was bad enough), and (I suspect) deep into Prancing Horse territory (though I've never owned a Fezza). 

I fully expect an R35 to cost both arms *and* both legs to keep on the road, and anyone who thinks they will be cheap (or even 'moderate') is just plain delusional, end of. £800 for an 'A' service is definitely Ferrari main dealer territory.


----------

